# can you thin a heavy undercoat?



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

My Shih Tzu Max, has a very very thick soft cottony coat with almost none of the more human type hair, like my other Shih Tzu, Koko. Can this coat be thinned? I haven't talked to the groomer about this yet, just wanted some ideas so I know what I'm talking about. One groomer has a furminator, the other does not.

Max had been shaved when I got him and I am letting him grow out until it gets warmer but right now he looks like a barrel!

Any suggestions? Virginia


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi !! noticed no one answered you - I use a dematting comb....it looks kind of like a small rake and you can remove a ton of hair while leaving the length - I have a picture so you can see it - just be careful it has razor sharp edges inside each prong....I try to keep off the skin and just drag it thru the hair


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

that breed of dogs coat really shouldnt be thinned out if u find the coat is to much y not have him trimmed up all over in a long puppy trim which will shorten it and give it a nice shape 

i cant wait till the summer so i can really finish growing teddys coat out 

xx
xx


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

*thin heavy undercoat*

Thanks for the reply, I hadn't seen that, I will look for it online. I comb Max every day and we get some dead hair. I've tried the slicker, but it really doesn't get much hair, and he is very distrustful, I think he has been scratched with it before I got him. I need to decide which groomer soon, he is one fuzzy bear! One post said the furminator pulls and I know he will not like that. He is coming along so well with improved tolerance for the grooming I wouldn't want to set him back at all. Virginia

Thanks Merrow that was what I was wondering. I probably will do a shorter cut when it gets warmer. I hated how he looked when he was shaved.


----------



## dr_dolittle57 (Feb 24, 2007)

The hair salons use "thinning shears". Would that help your cause? I have not heard of the tool that was posted, but it looks like it could do the trick.


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

Thinning shears work great but can cause a choppy look (I tried them and I have a YORKIE LOL) 

The dematting rake takes and drags hair out pretty evenly - I have a yorkie with very long hair and thick and use it on her to keep her from looking too 'poofy' ...it takes alot of 'dead' hair out too.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

itsounds like u are after somthing to get the old coat out with is thats what the matter is that ur not getting it all out?

i dont no how u groom him but u are ment to brush it up and to get right in it and do it in layers a pin brush and a mental comb should be all u need for getng the dead coat out if u groom him every day u shouldnt get a build up 

u can also get softer slicker brushes to use on pups but the slicker brushes do pull out the live hairs which isnt good, udont want to be stripping out the live under coat because it help to circulate the coat and keep them warm and cool, 

thinning scissors are grate but u cant use cheap ones as the teeth are to wide and do leave a bitty look.

when i got teddy he was shaved right off and looked like this 1 year ago 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/compthumbnails001.jpg

and this was takes last week

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/compthumbnails002.jpg


xxxxx


----------



## netsirk (Feb 26, 2007)

Try the FURminator. I don't know what retail stores carry it, but I've purchased it from http://www.petsupplies4less and I couldn't imagine getting through shedding season without it!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

the furminator is anoher really pricy tool to pull out the under coat which dogs were given for a reason and i wouldnt ever use one on a wool coat like a Shih Tzu.


xxxx


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

dr_dolittle57 said:


> The hair salons use "thinning shears". Would that help your cause? I have not heard of the tool that was posted, but it looks like it could do the trick.


Thinning shears help to make a full coat light. If you like the length of the hair, this is a good tool. Remember to cut up into the hair (vertical), or you'll get a funny clip.




mom to lil buddy said:


> One post said the furminator pulls and I know he will not like that. He is coming along so well with improved tolerance for the grooming I wouldn't want to set him back at all. Virginia
> 
> Thanks Merrow that was what I was wondering. I probably will do a shorter cut when it gets warmer. I hated how he looked when he was shaved.


Furminators do not pull. However it is the *wrong* tool for your type of dog. It is not to be used on dogs with hair, or wire coats.

How old is your dog? Is it possible the funny coat is his adult coat coming in? Sometimes they can go through an awkward phase.


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

*thin heavy undercoat*

Max is 8 yrs old, I've only had him for about 6 months, and I know before it gets hot I will have to break down and get a haircut for him. Virginia


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i no when they have he snip there coats can go wooly iv seen it happen with lhasa apso as well, that could afect the coat also some dogs do have a very vaired coat i no lhasa with such a thick unde coat and has kinks and curls and teddy has a complely straight coat, 

i reacon ur little boy would look lovly in a long puppy trim as we do a few with the extrea thick coats like this and it dose come out really well as they keep a nice lengh and body to the coat 


xx


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

*thin heavy undercoat.....*

On the long puppy trim do they trim the whiskers and ears? Virginia


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

u should be able to take ur dog and say to ur groomers exactly what u want ur dog to look like from head to toe and if uv found a good groomers then he will look just how u want 

hes ur pet and every 1 has a diffrent view how there pet shall look its ur choice just rember to say exactly as u want if u can google it and print pics that even better 

we do bichons and make them look like poobles and trim changes to suit the need of the customer 

xxxx


----------

